# the pronunciation of "r" in certain words



## James Bates

Is the "r" completely silent in the following words in Standard German? My ears can't seem to pick it up.

Ope*r*nplatz
do*r*t drüben
Moza*r*t


----------



## Outsider

I think it is silent, except that it lengthens the preceding vowel. But I don't really know. Wait for more replies.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Wörter _dort_ und _Mozart_ werden mit einem sehr schwachen Reibe-R (ähnlich [ch] in "ach") gesprochen. Das Wort Oper [Opa] enthält keinen [r]-Laut.

The words _dort_ and _Mozart_ are pronounced with a very soft, almost silent [R], similar to [ch] in "ach". The word _Oper_ contains no [r] sound.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> I think it is silent, except that it lengthens the preceding vowel. But I don't really know. Wait for more replies.


 
Well, they are not silent. As a native speaker, you hear them (maybe just because you know that they are there), and the word would sound different if they weren't there.

In "Mozart," the "r" is almost like the English "r" in "sir," but a bit more at the front of the mouth, and the tongue has not to be moved. In "dort," the "o" lies between an open and a closed "o," but this is regional. The standard pronunciation requires kind of a long closed "o," but it is followed by a short "a," almost like a schwa, but closer to the German "a" sound than to the "e" sound.

In "Oper," you can use the "ar" pronunciation in "Mozart" or a short "e" followed by a very short "a."


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it may depend on the region whether you can hear it or not (example: "Bad - fahrt") I found that poets from the northern region rhyme many words as if it is not existent, but in the southern region, you will seldom find such rhymes.

Example: Nena, Song "Leuchtturm"



> bin ich immer wieder für dich *da
> *ich lass dich nie mehr alleine
> es ist dir hoffentlich *klar*



Even if you can hear a small difference in sound, the poet did not care for.


----------



## Nanexa

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei den "r" in den Beispielen:
_Mozart_, _dort_ und _Opernplatz_ um folgendes:

In der deutschen Sprache gibt es den e-Schwa und den a-Schwa.
Der a-Schwa ist eine vokalische Realisierungsvariante des r–Lautes. 

In unbetonter Silbe am Wortende oder vor einem Konsonant korrespondiert der a-Schwa mit orthographischem <er> ---> _Opernplatz_

In betoner Silbe nach einem langen Vokal am Wortende oder vor einem Konsonant korrespondiert der a-Schwa mit orthographisch <r> ---> _dort,_ _Mozart_ 

..wobei ich mir mit _Mozart_ nicht ganz sicher bin, da ja eigentlich die 2.Silbe unbetont ist, oder? 
Jedenfalls würde bei dem Adjektiv _zart_ der a-Schwa gesprochen und nicht das r. (ausgenommen in manchen Dialekten, in denen Sport wie Spocht gesprochen wird ---- siehe Olli Dittrich in seinem Sketch: ..und jetzt kommen wir zum Spocht)


----------



## Whodunit

Nanexa said:


> ..wobei ich mir mit _Mozart_ nicht ganz sicher bin, da ja eigentlich die 2.Silbe unbetont ist, oder?
> Jedenfalls würde bei dem Adjektiv _zart_ der a-Schwa gesprochen und nicht das r. (ausgenommen in manchen Dialekten, in denen Sport wie Spocht gesprochen wird ---- siehe Olli Dittrich in seinem Sketch: ..und jetzt kommen wir zum Spocht)


 
Bist du dir sicher, dass das "r" in "zart" als a-Schwa bezeichnet werden kann? Schreibt man "zart" als [tsaːɐt] im IPA? Das sieht falsch aus.


----------



## Nanexa

Whodunit:
Mir wird Deine Lautschrift nicht richtig angezeigt, kann also nicht sehen, wie das aussieht.
Ich habe extra in einem Buch nachgesehen. Dort steht _Bart_ – [ba:ɐt] - also dürfte _zart_ - [tsa:ɐt] genauso geschrieben, bzw. gesprochen werden.


----------



## SaiH

Das 'r' wird im Deutschen oft vernachlässigt, vor allem in der Umgangssprache. 

Gesprochen werden sollte es in folgenden Fällen:
- Im Wort und Silbenanlaut (Regen, ausrupfen usw.)
- nach Konsonanten (Kreuz, breit, Schrei usw.)
- in langen Silben nach 'a' (Haar, Arzt, Gefahr usw.)
- in kurzen Silben (kurz, wirken, Arbeit usw.)

Vernachlässigen kann man es zB. in diesen Fällen:
- im Auslaut ( Mutter, Oper, für usw.)
- in Vor- und Nachsilben (hergeben, verzeihen, dauern usw.) mit Ausnahmen wie herein, heraus, vorüber usw.
- in langen Silben außer nach 'a' (ehrlich, Erde, Schwert, usw.)
- vor grammatikalischen Endungen (spürt, fährst usw.)


----------



## Hutschi

SaiH said:


> Das 'r' wird im Deutschen oft vernachlässigt, vor allem in der Umgangssprache.
> 
> Gesprochen werden sollte es in folgenden Fällen:
> - Im Wort und Silbenanlaut (Regen, ausrupfen usw.)
> - nach Konsonanten (Kreuz, breit, Schrei usw.)
> - in langen Silben nach 'a' (Haar, Arzt, Gefahr usw.)
> - in kurzen Silben (kurz, wirken, Arbeit usw.)
> 
> Vernachlässigen kann man es zB. in diesen Fällen:
> - im Auslaut ( Mutter, Oper, für usw.)
> - in Vor- und Nachsilben (hergeben, verzeihen, dauern usw.) mit Ausnahmen wie herein, heraus, vorüber usw.
> - in langen Silben außer nach 'a' (ehrlich, Erde, Schwert, usw.)
> - vor grammatikalischen Endungen (spürt, fährst usw.)


 
"Hergeben" kam mir komisch vor. Hier spreche ich es deutlich als "Schwa"-Laut.
Man kann es wohl nur in unbetonten Vorsilben vernachlässigen.


----------



## Whodunit

SaiH said:


> Vernachlässigen kann man es zB. in diesen Fällen:
> - im Auslaut ( Mutter, Oper, für usw.)
> - in Vor- und Nachsilben (hergeben, verzeihen, dauern usw.) mit Ausnahmen wie herein, heraus, vorüber usw.
> - in langen Silben außer nach 'a' (ehrlich, Erde, Schwert, usw.)
> - vor grammatikalischen Endungen (spürt, fährst usw.)


 
Man kann es nur vernachlässigen, insofern dass man ein "a" spricht. Ganz weglassen darf man es nicht!

In "hergeben" muss ein deutliches "r" gesprochen werden, notfalls geht auch ein schönes "a", aber das klingt berlinirisch. "Ehrlich" braucht ein deutliches "r", sonst klingt es wie "ehelich". Auch in "Erde" würde und "spürt" fühle ich, dass ein "r" gesprochen werden muss.

In den anderen Fällen (blau) kann "er" als richtiges kurzes "a", aber nach langem "e" und "ä" (grün) darf nur das "r" als "a" gesprochen werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> "Ehrlich" braucht ein deutliches "r", sonst klingt es wie "ehelich". Auch in "Erde" würde und "spürt" fühle ich, dass ein "r" gesprochen werden muss.


Wörter wie Bier, Erde und Spur enthalten KEINEN [r]-Laut, sondern einen Diphthong aus langem Vokal and kurzem [a]. Ich beziehe mich damit ausdrücklich auf die hochdeutsche Standardlautung, wie sie im "Duden, Das Aussprachewörterbuch" wiedergegeben wird. Es bestehen hier keinerlei Zweifel. Andersartige Aussagen beruhen einzig auf dialektischer Aussprache.

Ich kann mir im übrigen gar nicht vorstellen, wie man "ehrlich" MIT deutlichem [r] ausspricht. Das klingt für mich extrem dialektal. Ich kannte mal einen Bayern, der hat sogar das Wort "Bier" mit deutlichem [r] gesprochen -- absolut am Rande der Verständlichkeit!

Kajjo


----------



## Nanexa

> Wörter wie Bier, Erde und Spur enthalten KEINEN [r]-Laut, sondern einen Diphthong aus langem Vokal and kurzem [a].


 
Genau - und dieses kurze a ist der a-Schwa....


----------



## Kajjo

Nanexa said:


> Genau - und dieses kurze a ist der a-Schwa....


Ich kenne den Terminus a-Schwa nicht, aber ich finde den Ausdruck passend und eingängig.

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

Bei Erde (´e:rdə) ist doch ein "r" zu hören, oder?


----------



## Aurin

Kajjo said:


> Ich kenne den Terminus a-Schwa nicht, aber ich finde den Ausdruck passend und eingängig.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ich kannte ihn auch nicht, habe aber das gefunden:
"Die Sequenz Vokal und a-Schwa, als postvokalisches Allophon von /r/, kann ebenfalls als Diphthong angesehen werden." 

http://coral.lili.uni-bielefeld.de/Documents/sampa-d-vmlex.html


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> Man kann es nur vernachlässigen, insofern dass man ein "a" spricht. Ganz weglassen darf man es nicht!
> 
> In "hergeben" muss ein deutliches "r" gesprochen werden, notfalls geht auch ein schönes "a", aber das klingt berlinirisch. "Ehrlich" braucht ein deutliches "r", sonst klingt es wie "ehelich". Auch in "Erde" würde und "spürt" fühle ich, dass ein "r" gesprochen werden muss.
> 
> In den anderen Fällen (blau) kann "er" als richtiges kurzes "a", aber nach langem "e" und "ä" (grün) darf nur das "r" als "a" gesprochen werden.


 
Klingt das wirklich berlinerisch: "ha:gebn"? 

"ha:ɐ" spricht man eher im südthüringer Raum, denke ich.

Die Standardaussprache hat Kajjo oben schon beschrieben. Außerdem gibt es noch eine betonte (eine Art hyperkorrekter) Aussprache, in der das "r" als "r"-Laut (also konsonantisch) zu hören sein kann - auch außerhalb dialektaler Verwendung. Das trifft zum Beispiel bei Liedern manchmal zu.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Außerdem gibt es noch eine betonte (eine Art hyperkorrekter) Aussprache, in der das "r" als "r"-Laut (also konsonantisch) zu hören sein kann - auch außerhalb dialektaler Verwendung. Das trifft zum Beispiel bei Liedern manchmal zu.


Dies trifft aber eigentlich nur auf jene Wörter zu, die ein ganz schwachses [r] (wie 'ch' in 'Ach') enthalten, also z.B. _dort_ oder _zart_. Hier wird bei überdeutlicher Aussprache, z.B. bei Verständigungsproblemen am Telefon oder auf Diktiergeräten das R gerollt. Ich finde aber nicht, daß bei Wörtern wie _Spur _oder _Bier_ das Rollen die Verständigung erleichtert -- das kann aber bei Dialektsprechern anders sein. Diese Aussprache ist aber keineswegs _hyperkorrekt_, sondern  _überbetont_.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Wörter wie Bier, Erde und Spur enthalten KEINEN [r]-Laut, sondern einen Diphthong aus langem Vokal and kurzem [a]. Ich beziehe mich damit ausdrücklich auf die hochdeutsche Standardlautung, wie sie im "Duden, Das Aussprachewörterbuch" wiedergegeben wird. Es bestehen hier keinerlei Zweifel. Andersartige Aussagen beruhen einzig auf dialektischer Aussprache.
> 
> Ich kann mir im übrigen gar nicht vorstellen, wie man "ehrlich" MIT deutlichem [r] ausspricht. Das klingt für mich extrem dialektal. Ich kannte mal einen Bayern, der hat sogar das Wort "Bier" mit deutlichem [r] gesprochen -- absolut am Rande der Verständlichkeit!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Du hast mich etwas missverstanden bzw. ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Natürlich wird kein [r] (das ist eigentlich das falsche IPA-Zeichen) gesprochen, sondern dieses a-Schwa. Jedoch bezog ich mich mit _In "hergeben" muss ein deutliches "r" gesprochen werden_ nicht auf das Rachen-R (wie in _Fähre_ oder _Braut_), sondern darauf, dass man beachten muss, es aussprachetechnisch nicht ganz zu unterschlagen, meinte hierbei aber die Aussprache des a-Schwa, nicht etwa die des deutschen R in _fah*r*en_.

Zu Hutschi: Das A in "hergeben" (wenn man es mit einem A aussprechen sollten) klingt nicht berlinerisch, sondern falsch oder nach einem anderen Dialekt. Es klingt jedoch in _Berliner_ (gesprochen: _Be*a*lin*a*_) eher nach dem berlischerischen Dialekt, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Dies trifft aber eigentlich nur auf jene Wörter zu, die ein ganz schwachses [r] (wie 'ch' in 'Ach') enthalten, also z.B. _dort_ oder _zart_. Hier wird bei überdeutlicher Aussprache, z.B. bei Verständigungsproblemen am Telefon oder auf Diktiergeräten das R gerollt. Ich finde aber nicht, daß bei Wörtern wie _Spur _oder _Bier_ das Rollen die Verständigung erleichtert -- das kann aber bei Dialektsprechern anders sein. Diese Aussprache ist aber keineswegs _hyperkorrekt_, sondern _überbetont_.
> 
> Kajjo


 
"Überbetont" stimmt. Danke. Die Überbetonung hängt auch von der Textart ab und ist, je nach Zweck, unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt. Bei Liedtexten liegt manchmal ein Ton auf dem "r". In Liedern aus den 1960er Jahren wurde das "r" recht oft deutlich gerollt.

Ein Meister der Überbetonung war Karl Valentin. "Wie herrrrlich ist doch der Winterrrr, (Frrrrühling, Sommerrrr, Herrrbst,) ..., der Winterrrr gibt Mut mirrrr und Krrrraft, ... und grrrade derrr Herrrbst wärrre doch so schön gewesen". Es ist alles vollkommen verständlich. Er singt das nicht im Dialekt, sondern in einem überbetonten Hochdeutsch. (Ich deute das Rollen durch Nichtstandard-Schreibung an.)


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> Zu Hutschi: Das A in "hergeben" (wenn man es mit einem A aussprechen sollten) klingt nicht berlinerisch, sondern falsch oder nach einem anderen Dialekt. Es klingt jedoch in _Berliner_ (gesprochen: _Be*a*lin*a*_) eher nach dem berlischerischen Dialekt, oder?


 
Genau das meinte ich. Es wäre sogar fast Standard. Aber man lässt es eben nicht weg, sondern spricht es als Vokal.

Übrigens habe ich, obwohl ich "r" als Vokal ausspreche, immer auch noch einen Eindruck eines angedeuteten Konsonanten, der nur nicht ausgeführt wird, aber geradezu darauf lauert, ausgeführt zu werden. Ich höre ihn nicht, fühle ihn aber im Kehlbereich.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Du hast mich etwas missverstanden bzw. ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. [...] meinte hierbei aber die Aussprache des a-Schwa, nicht etwa die des deutschen R in _fah*r*en_.


OK -- dann sind wir uns einig!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Übrigens habe ich, obwohl ich "r" als Vokal ausspreche, immer auch noch einen Eindruck eines angedeuteten Konsonanten, der nur nicht ausgeführt wird, aber geradezu darauf lauert, ausgeführt zu werden. Ich höre ihn nicht, fühle ihn aber im Kehlbereich.


 
Tja, das ist die Kunst eines Liquiden. Die Vibranten (im Deutschen nur R) sind dabei ein relativ kompliziertes Muster in jeder Sprache, die Vibranten besitzt. Ich möchte bei dieser Gelegeneheit den Duden, Bd. 4 (Grammatik) zitieren (unter _5.2.5 r-Laute_):



			
				Duden - Die Grammatik said:
			
		

> Im Anfangsrand der Silbe wird /ʀ/ entweder uvular als [ʀ] bzw. [ʁ] oder alveolar als [r] artikuliert (freie Vibration), z.B. in _Rand_, _Schraube_, _Trick_, aber auch intervokalisch in _Barren_, _bohren_, _Säure_.
> Auch im Endrand nach Vollvokal wird /ʀ/ auf unterschiedliche Weise ausgesprochen. Neben [ʁ] spielt das so genannte *vokalische /ʀ/* eine wichtige Rolle, z.B. [vɪɐ^t] (_Wirt_), [dɔɐ^f] (_Dorf_), [hi:ɐ^] (hier), [ʃve:ɐ^] (_schwer_). Die Vokalisierung von /ʀ/ führt häufig dazu, dass der vorausgehende Vokal angehoben, d.h. geschlossen wird. So sagen viele Sprecher, besonders auch Kinder, [doɐ^f] (_Dorf_), [viɐ^t] (_Wirt_).
> Ein Silbenreim /əʀ/ wird als ganzer [ɐ] ausgesprochen: ['mʊntɐ] (_munter_), ['mʊntəʀɐ] (_munterer_). Hier ist [ɐ] natürlich Silbenkern, und zwar auch dann, wenn noch ein weiterer Sonorant folgt: ['le:dɐn] (_ledern_).


----------



## beclija

Hutschi said:


> "Überbetont" stimmt. Danke. Die Überbetonung hängt auch von der Textart ab und ist, je nach Zweck, unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt. Bei Liedtexten liegt manchmal ein Ton auf dem "r". In Liedern aus den 1960er Jahren wurde das "r" recht oft deutlich gerollt.
> 
> Ein Meister der Überbetonung war Karl Valentin. "Wie herrrrlich ist doch der Winterrrr, (Frrrrühling, Sommerrrr, Herrrbst,) ..., der Winterrrr gibt Mut mirrrr und Krrrraft, ... und grrrade derrr Herrrbst wärrre doch so schön gewesen". Es ist alles vollkommen verständlich. Er singt das nicht im Dialekt, sondern in einem überbetonten Hochdeutsch. (Ich deute das Rollen durch Nichtstandard-Schreibung an.)


Die "Überbetonung" ist oder war zumindest bis weit ins 20. Jhdt. Usus im klassischen Gesang und Theater. Siehe hier, vor allem die Abschnitte "Geschichte" und "Aussprache im klassischen Gesang".


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Die "Überbetonung" ist oder war zumindest bis weit ins 20. Jhdt. Usus im klassischen Gesang und Theater. Siehe hier, vor allem die Abschnitte "Geschichte" und "Aussprache im klassischen Gesang".


Richtig. In vielen Liedern und Opern ist dies auch heute noch aktuell.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Die "Überbetonung" ist ...


 
Die korrekte Bezeichnung dafür lautet Explizitlautung.


----------



## aleksk

It would have been really helpful for everybody if you stuck to English, since the question was asked in English in the first place. Apparently, if one can understand that much German to follow your conversation, one wouldn't ask such a basic question as how to pronounce the "r" sound in certain words. 

Could anyone bother to write a summary? Especially a brief translation of the quotes from the Duden Grammar?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, the question in the first place was answered in the beginning. There were additional discussions about regional usage and non-standard usage. Additionally, there were some general remarks about standard pronunciation.

In dialects, there are a lot of variants of the pronunciation.
In the end of syllables, it is mostly a "schwa" sound and this way, it becomes a kind of diphtong. 

In some dialects and in regional usage, it may be pronounced as (rolled) "r"-sound.

Additionally, there might be a special pronunciation on stage and in songs, where it is rolled. (This depends on time and style and is not standard usage.)

We did not discuss until now, whether it is rolled at the top of the tongue or at the back (near the stomache) in this case. (I do not know the English vocabulary here.)

The problem to describe the sounds in a foreign language is misunderstanding. 

So many used the IPA transcription to describe the sounds.


----------



## aleksk

Thanks. I'm struggling myself with the "r" sound. I've also noticed many of the things you summarized, especially the vast regional differences. Also, I've noticed that bands like Rummstein tend to use the rolled "r" exclusively on stage, but not really when they give interviews. I am quite comfortable with the schwa sound and its usage. I am not sure what to do in words when r follows a short vowel, e.g. Wort, Berg, Sorge...I normally tend to pronounce it like a weak "ch" sound there (as in ach). Am I wrong there?


----------



## beclija

I wouldn't call it wrong, but another common pronounciation in these words is a vocalized one, so you get a diphtong o+a-schwa, e+a-schwa - this one may be easier for you. The "r" tends to be retained a bit more often when following an "a" as in "hart".


----------



## aleksk

beclija said:


> I wouldn't call it wrong, but another common pronounciation in these words is a vocalized one, so you get a diphtong o+a-schwa, e+a-schwa - this one may be easier for you. The "r" tends to be retained a bit more often when following an "a" as in "hart".



You're right. I think the vocalized one is actually the standard pronunciation as found in dictionaries. Maybe I should stop pronouncing those words with an -ch sound.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Hutschi said:


> We did not discuss until now, whether it is rolled at the top of the tongue or at the back (near the stomache) in this case.


Near the stomache? That's very far down, indeed. Sounds coming from my stomache are different from any kind of "r".
What about throat?


----------



## gaer

aleksk said:


> It would have been really helpful for everybody if you stuck to English, since the question was asked in English in the first place.


As at least one other person has said, the question was answered and the person who asked the question is no longer participating in the discussion.

As far as I'm concerned, it's fine for the discussion to continue in German, which is the way it usually works in this forum.

Gaer


----------



## nichego

Hallo, miteinander! Ich erlaube mir, hier auch noch meinen Senf dazuzugeben.

Ich bin nicht wirklich vertraut mit Bezeichnungen wie "a-Schwa" und auch kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, meine Kenntnisse kommen nur davon, dass meine Muttersprache Deutsch ist. (Korrigiert mich also, falls ich falsch liegen sollte)

Bei 'er', 'or', usw. wird grundsätzlich immer ohne "rr" und stattdessen als eine Art gedachten Diphtong des Vokals mit einem (kurzen) 'a'-ähnlichen Klang (vermutlich dieser "a-Schwa") gesprochen, es sei denn es folgt danach ein Vokal; dann ist das "rr" auf jeden Fall notwendig. Auch 'ar' ist keine Ausnahme davon, es wird aber vielleicht manchmal zur besseren Verständlichkeit mit "rr" ausgesprochen.
Ausnahmen davon sind mir keine bekannt (auch nicht "hergeben" oder "ehrlich").
In jedem Fall kann das "rr" trotzdem gesprochen werden; Verständlichkeitsprobleme gibt es dadurch keine, es klingt dann aber eher "unnatürlich".
Davon abgesehen ist es üblich bei _schlampiger(!)_ Aussprache, dass 'er' am Ende eines Wortes wie ein normales 'a' gesprochen wird. (Bsp. Computer [Kompjuta])

Selbstverständlich ist das 'r' trotzdem hörbar, denn man hört ja dieses "a" heraus (und 'ea' in einem Wort würde getrennt gesprochen werden). Komplett _ausgelassen_ wird es bei korrekter Aussprache nie. Wenn man genau hinhört, hört man auch in Wörtern mit 'er',... und folgendem Vokal - also gesprochenem "rr" - ganz leicht dieses "a" heraus. (z.B. herein [hearein]).

Es stimmt natürlich, dass in Liedern von Rammstein (u.a.) fast immer ein "rr" gesprochen wird (wenn man genau hinhört allerdings hin und wieder ein ausgelassenes "rr"), im normalen Sprachgebrauch ist dies aber nicht üblich.
Was "mit einem 'ch'-änhlichen Klang" gemeint ist, ist mir völlig unbekannt, vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären, was damit gemeint sein soll.

Ich hoffe, das hilft vielleicht jemandem weiter.


----------



## floridasnowbird

nichego said:


> Hallo, miteinander! Ich erlaube mir, hier auch noch meinen Senf dazuzugeben.
> Was "mit einem 'ch'-änhlichen Klang" gemeint ist, ist mir völlig unbekannt, vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären, was damit gemeint sein soll.


Wie Nanexa in ihrem Beitrag hier (# 6) schon sagte, wenn z.B. _Sport _wie _Spocht _ausgesprochen wird. Das französische 'r' kommt dieser Aussprache ziemlich nahe, während das italienische "r" dental (an den Zähnen gebildet) gesprochen wird. Wenn Dalida ihre Lieder auf französisch gesungen hat, bekam sie, bei sonst guter Aussprache (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) das französische 'r' nie so richtig hin.


----------



## nichego

floridasnowbird said:


> Wie Nanexa in ihrem Beitrag hier (# 6) schon sagte, wenn z.B. _Sport _wie _Spocht _ausgesprochen wird. [...]



Ich verstehe... Diese Aussprache habe ich selbst noch nie gehört (und würde ich nicht empfehlen), für mich kaum verständlich.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Hutschi

floridasnowbird said:


> Near the stomache? That's very far down, indeed. Sounds coming from my stomache are different from any kind of "r".
> What about throat?


 
You are right, of course.
Near the throat. My mistake. Sorry.


----------



## Hutschi

floridasnowbird said:


> Wie Nanexa in ihrem Beitrag hier (# 6) schon sagte, wenn z.B. _Sport _wie _Spocht _ausgesprochen wird. Das französische 'r' kommt dieser Aussprache ziemlich nahe, während das italienische "r" dental (an den Zähnen gebildet) gesprochen wird. Wenn Dalida ihre Lieder auf französisch gesungen hat, bekam sie, bei sonst guter Aussprache (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) das französische 'r' nie so richtig hin.


 
Ich habe "Spocht" in einer Samstag-Nacht-Show gehört und meinte, es sei Satire. In irgendeinem Gebiet scheint es die Regionale Aussprache zu geben.

"Spocht" seems to be regional. I only heard it until now in a satirical tv show.


----------



## Whodunit

The pronunciation of _Sport_ that comes close to _Spocht_, but rather like _Sporcht_ (where the _rch_ sound is like the English _ugh!_ as an exclamation) can be heard on some TV shows as an over-pronunciation. My PE teacher sometimes says "Sport" like that and I find it rather normal. I wouldn't say it myself, though.

I don't think it is restricted to one dialect, but occurs here and there in any dialect.


----------

